# At-home sleep apnea tests sanctioned by U.S. sleep authority



## RackMaster (Dec 15, 2007)

I think this is great news.  I have had the tests done at a sleep lab before and I personally don't see how they can give an accurate reading of your sleep.  Sleeping in an unfamiliar area, on an uncomfortable hospital bed, in a cold room, with all that crap attached to your head and they expect you to get a "normal" nights sleep.  :uhh:  With these home tests, hopefully they do readings over more than just one night; giving the patient time to adjust to the equipment and relax in their own bed.




> *At-home sleep apnea tests sanctioned by U.S. sleep authority*
> Last Updated: Friday, December 14, 2007 | 4:28 PM ET
> CBC News
> 
> ...


----------

